# Anyone have a Win & Win XPERT Riser?



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2006)

It is legal for FITA competition, probably not for barebow. Other than that, I know nothing about it.


----------



## CloverArchery (Dec 28, 2006)

I actually shot that riser for about 6 months or so. I did not notice the extra carbon doing anything as a dampener other than adding quite a bit of extra weight to ther riser. The riser shot well overall but I would probably not recommend it to someone since for the price they could easily purchase a riser that may better suit them for the long run. I traded mine for another riser since I had switched to a 23" instead of 25.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

That design's an acquired taste kind of thing but judging from the photos of it in various colours in Sagittarius, it's actually a pretty nice looking riser but I guess that front bit never really caught on. Just like Green Horn's design.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer (Dec 20, 2006)

Yep, I had an Xpert a while back. Very solid feel to it, quite nice, similar to an Aerotec from what I recall. Definitely liked it. The 3" built in extension was nice, too, because it acted as both the brace and an incredibly stiff extension. Also, it looks less ugly when fully set up.

I swapped it for a Fiberbow, wanted something a little more lively on the shot. Now waiting on an Inno. 3 more weeks!

It did have a bit of a problem with the Sure-Loc sight mount. There is (perhaps they fixed it, this was a few years ago) a little lump on the metal part of the riser that prevented the sight mount from mounting square and true. You could either turn the mount upside down (and it would fit fine like that) or a sweep of a file or two fixed up the mount to fit the riser.


----------



## merwin7 (Aug 15, 2008)

CloverArchery said:


> I actually shot that riser for about 6 months or so. I did not notice the extra carbon doing anything as a dampener other than adding quite a bit of extra weight to ther riser. The riser shot well overall but I would probably not recommend it to someone since for the price they could easily purchase a riser that may better suit them for the long run. I traded mine for another riser since I had switched to a 23" instead of 25.


good to know, im looking at possibly getting a used one for around $250 from another fourum, just wondering if it would be worth it to put my 38# Hoyt G3 longs on.


----------



## CloverArchery (Dec 28, 2006)

It can never hurt to try it to see if you like it first. I shot a set of Hoyt limbs in it and it did well. I had paid over 650.00 for mine, but for 250 it may not be that bad. It actually is quite pretty in person.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Best riser I have ever owned!*

It's also the only riser I have owned. Got it used for a good price. Found out that the limb bolts were stripped out and had to get new ones from WW.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Brilliant riser, the best I've ever shot. Currently shoot one and I'm buying second one for backup. Better than most, if not all current risers.

In feel, if compared to hoyts it sits somewhere in between aerotec and axis, only with a better balance. Also feels a bit like exfeel, with better damping capabilities.


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

zal said:


> Brilliant riser, the best I've ever shot. Currently shoot one and I'm buying second one for backup. Better than most, if not all current risers.
> 
> In feel, if compared to hoyts it sits somewhere in between aerotec and axis, only with a better balance. Also feels a bit like exfeel, with better damping capabilities.


I was going to mention that when I was waiting for the new limb bolts I borrowed an Exfeel for about a week. Side by side they look very similar but when shooting with the same setup ie stabs and limbs and sight etc. the Exfeel was tiring too shoot.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

does it have a provision for backweight?


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

jmvargas said:


> does it have a provision for backweight?


I knew you were going to ask that! Haha. No the neither Expert nor the Nxpert(same bow without the carbon schnoze) have provisions for backweight. The Exfeel however does have 1/4" nuts behind both limb pockets perhaps a little too low(and high) on the bow for backweight.


----------

